# What is this (sorry it’s gross)



## bobtheskutter (Feb 27, 2015)

When putting the birds away for the night, we found this in the lay box. Anyone ever see anything like this before?


Thanks


----------



## robin416 (Sep 8, 2013)

Nope. I'm going to holler for @dawg53. First thought was cocci, a really serious case but you'd see the bird near death.


----------



## dawg53 (Aug 25, 2015)

I'm not sure, possibly an oviduct problem or maybe a weird egg. Here's a link with photos, scroll down:


Brown Egg Blue Egg - Egg In A Bag and Weird Eggs


----------



## danathome (Sep 14, 2020)

Lash egg, but not. The shell membrane is there. Possibly a sign of an oviduct infection. Watch your birds for any other symptoms of disease or infection.


----------



## Animals45 (May 11, 2021)

Wow haven't seen anything like it.
I would think it's probably some part of the egg. Is that blood clott around the egg?


----------



## danathome (Sep 14, 2020)

Animals45 said:


> Wow haven't seen anything like it.
> I would think it's probably some part of the egg. Is that blood clott around the egg?


My guess is that blood vessels in the oviduct broke and blood is mixed with the yolk and egg white. Looks to me like the membrane broke and the contents spilled out.


----------



## Animals45 (May 11, 2021)

danathome said:


> My guess is that blood vessels in the oviduct broke and blood is mixed with the yolk and egg white. Looks to me like the membrane broke and the contents spilled out.


I see.


----------



## chickenpersoon (Sep 11, 2021)

bobtheskutter said:


> When putting the birds away for the night, we found this in the lay box. Anyone ever see anything like this before?
> 
> 
> Thanks
> ...


oof. Looks like poop gone WRONG. Oh great just saw blood. My guess is that maybe one laid an egg and stretched its vent too much and then broke a vein???😑


----------



## chickenpersoon (Sep 11, 2021)

danathome said:


> My guess is that blood vessels in the oviduct broke and blood is mixed with the yolk and egg white. Looks to me like the membrane broke and the contents spilled out.


I just posted something kind of what you are posting and am glad that someone else agrees it is a broken vessel. I don't know exactly everything, but yeah.


----------

